# Another question for Nikos



## Kitkat (Jan 12, 2003)

Will all posts now be indicated by Pacific Standard Time?


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi KitKat,

The time that everyone sees as posts is related to the time of the server that this board is hosted. The previous server was in a different time zone than this one.

However all is not lost /images/graemlins/wink.gif

You can go and change this information, and adapt it to the current time zone that you are in. This is how to do this:

Click *My Home*
Click *Display Preferences*
In the *Time Offset*, put +1,+2,+3.... or -1,-2,-3... which indicates how many hours the board needs to subtract or add in order to adjust to your time zone.

Have fun

Nikos


----------

